# Crush shell from the beach



## vicd1234 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm in NJ, and I have a few beaches around my area. My question is; Can I use the crush shell coral sand from the beach to use as substrate in a cichlids tank?
Anyone from NJ that might know which beach in NJ have this kind of crush shells? I know I seen it I just can't remember which beach, but first off, can I use it in a cichlids tank?
Thanks... :-? :-? :-?


----------



## vicd1234 (Oct 15, 2014)

Bump....    :-? :-? :-?


----------



## vicd1234 (Oct 15, 2014)

Bump!!!!! Anybody please?????????    :-? :-? :-?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't see why you couldn't use sand from your local beach, I would probably collect some, use a mild bleach solution to clean it, rinse and dechlor before putting in your tank.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I've heard that many popular beaches actually bring sand in by the truckload to combat erosion and tourism, so I think your best bet would be somewhere rural or obscure.

Good luck!


----------

